# Any advise welcome on breeding idolos..Thanks



## idologrl (Feb 5, 2015)

Any and all advise is welcome when it comes to breeding idolos. I now have an adult pair and need to be ready when the time comes for them to breed..Thanks!


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Feb 5, 2015)

Can I have them when they die?


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, what a response to breeding...




I have to say mine are pets and get buried. Not sure what she plans to do, but a PM would be a better route.

I found a thread just about breeding Idolo's from a few years back (5 pages worth), Idolo Breeding. Seems one main trick is to increase the temperature to 100 degrees for mating. Best of luck.


----------



## idologrl (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you CosbyArt!​


----------



## Danny. (Feb 6, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Wow, what a response to breeding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 100 degrees? Don't believe this.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2015)

Danny. said:


> 100 degrees? Don't believe this.


Indeed that is what is said by several members in the thread I linked to, Idolo Breeding.No idea myself as I haven't had that species. Any other Idolo owners have any comments?


----------



## dmina (Feb 7, 2015)

Well I am on page 16... there is a lot of good back and forth on this thread..

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=21061


----------



## idologrl (Feb 7, 2015)

I have her enclosure at 90 degrees right now..His is a little lower. Bought some new lamps for them..And am throwing bbf at her like crazy..​


----------



## mantisman 230 (Feb 7, 2015)

That sounds about right, however hornworm moths would fill her up faster, and a much longer distraction for him to jump on.


----------



## Danny. (Feb 8, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> That sounds about right, however hornworm moths would fill her up faster, and a much longer distraction for him to jump on.


 You keep and breed Idolos?


----------



## idologrl (Feb 11, 2015)

Danny. said:


> You keep and breed Idolos?


I have my first breeding pair..And I have a total of 13 right now..2 adults one sub adult female and 10 nymphs.


----------



## Danny. (Feb 12, 2015)

All the best breeding them! Keep us updated.


----------



## dmina (Feb 12, 2015)

Amazing photo... beautiful... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Danny. (Feb 12, 2015)

dmina said:


> Amazing photo... beautiful... thanks for sharing!


 Gracias! Wish I had a fancy camera.


----------



## idologrl (Feb 13, 2015)

Danny. said:


> All the best breeding them! Keep us updated.


Awesome pic !


----------



## Danny. (Mar 1, 2015)

Any updates?

Anyone else breeding their Idolos?


----------



## idologrl (Mar 1, 2015)

Still haven't bred them. My male went all spastic on me one day and hurt himself pretty bad. Hes doing okay and I think I can still breed them. I also may have another adult male coming to me so if still have a chance. She is starting to call now..


----------



## Danny. (Mar 2, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Still haven't bred them. My male went all spastic on me one day and hurt himself pretty bad. Hes doing okay and I think I can still breed them. I also may have another adult male coming to me so if still have a chance. She is starting to call now..


Bummer!  

What time do you see her ‘calling'?


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Mar 2, 2015)

Danny. said:


> Bummer!
> 
> What time do you see her ‘calling'?


I have a monster sub female and 2 sub males. one is molting to adult within the next few days ad he doesnt have a female for him.


----------



## Danny. (Mar 2, 2015)

MantisMatt14 said:


> I have a monster sub female and 2 sub males. one is molting to adult within the next few days ad he doesnt have a female for him.


 I'm sure somebody here has an extra female. Work something out. We need CB Idolos rather than WC.


----------



## Danny. (Mar 9, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Still haven't bred them. My male went all spastic on me one day and hurt himself pretty bad. Hes doing okay and I think I can still breed them. I also may have another adult male coming to me so if still have a chance. She is starting to call now..


 Anything? They should be mating by now.


----------



## aNisip (Mar 10, 2015)

I bred them awhile back, they like it hot...anywhere in the 90's -100's is usually fine. You can either take both out of the enclosure and put the female in front of the male like you would with other species, get her to walk forward (*gets male attention*) OR just introduce her to his enclosure (stuff her with food before you introduce her to his cage)....


----------



## Danny. (Mar 10, 2015)

AndrewNisip said:


> I bred them awhile back, they like it hot...anywhere in the 90's -100's is usually fine. You can either take both out of the enclosure and put the female in front of the male like you would with other species, get her to walk forward (*gets male attention*) OR just introduce her to his enclosure (stuff her with food before you introduce her to his cage)....


 When was this? Any pictures?


----------

